# My Horse Paintings



## Petpainter (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm an artist of all pets and some wildlife.These are abstract paintings.I also do true colors too.Thanks,Jan


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

ooooh those are prettyy!! Great job!


----------



## Petpainter (Apr 3, 2008)

*Thankyou!*

Thankyou so much! They are for sale too.Thanks,Jan


----------



## Magic (Jan 4, 2008)

wow, gorgeous!


----------



## ILuv2ride (Apr 29, 2008)

those are great!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow they are incredibly amazing.  Great work, I love the colors.


----------

